

Userscript to tag paywalled posts - voltagex_
https://github.com/voltagex/hackernews-paywalltag

======
voltagex_
This may not be worth a post, but a number of people in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)
want some kind of tagging for potentially paywalled posts. Pull requests are
welcome.

